# Reptiles Australia magazine - no more



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

Sadly, the magazine that started servicing the herp community many years ago and once enjoyed the monopoly on the reptile publications market is gone. It's a great loss to all of us but also a reminder how important it is now to support Scales & Tails, the only surviving reptile magazine. Perhaps the word "surviving" is not a best choice of words because S&T are actually thriving thanks to their professional management and enthusiasm.

On a personal note, I supported RA for many years with my articles and photographs and in the end I didn't even get "thanks and good by" from the publisher Alex Lannan and I wasn't the only one. For some reason he decided not to respond to any emails and phone calls for the last few months and sadly, there are still some unsettled issues between us. Not very honorable way to exit.


The Reptiles Australia Editor John McGrath was kind enough to return all unpublished material to all contributors and will not hesitate to forward my articles to S&T next week.

Cheers
Michael Cermak


----------



## Bushman (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Michael. Can someone else take things over or is it dead and buried?


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 12, 2010)

:cry: so sad :cry:


----------



## cougars (Dec 12, 2010)

Every dealing I had with them was painful.But I enjoyed reading the mag


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder what happens to subscriptions....... I haven't received a mag in 6 months anyway.....


----------



## marcus09 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats why i have not seen it in the paper shop then i will miss reading it.


----------



## marcus09 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> I wonder what happens to subscriptions....... I haven't received a mag in 6 months anyway.....


 I think that was one of my xmas gifts hope they have not paid for it yet.


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2010)

That is a shame, it was a great mag. Does anyone know where i can get hold of back issues? Would newsagents still have copies that weren't sold?


----------



## Bushman (Dec 12, 2010)

Newsagents don't keep unsold copies. They're sent back.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 12, 2010)

sad to see this mag go ? i looked forward to it at the newsagency !

not good to hear that micheal about alex ! very disappointing


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 12, 2010)

What a shame to see the end of Reptiles Australia Magazine, l myself always enjoy reading it when ever l could get hold of the latest issue from my local Newsagency, it will be sadly missed least we now have Scales & Tails Reptile magazine to read thank god and hope this magazine continues for a very long time.


----------



## FAY (Dec 12, 2010)

What a shame!
I like the fact that there were two reptile magazines on the market as you can never get enough information.

I can imagine it would be hard to keep up and get good articles month after month. It is hard with just a little newsletter for the club.

I would not be too hard on the fact you are getting no replies....maybe I am just a softie..but sometimes you never quite know what is going on in someone's personal life to judge!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2010)

Still got two mags on the market, Herpetofauna and Scales & Tails! Sad to see it go.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay, I am not judging anyone, just stating facts. 
Had Alex come out and told us what the problem was I, for one would have waved all the fees for my articles for the next 12 months and I am sure other authors would have done the same to keep the mag going. Ignoring people is rude and I find it hard to drum up sympathy for Alex, no matter what the circumstances. We were willing to hep and he ignored us. Not good!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 12, 2010)

VHS has a free online magazine


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 12, 2010)

What are they doing with any magazines they still have? Still a chance to buy back issues? Just assuming someone on here knows.


----------



## kupper (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder if Alex will be king enough to refund the subscription fees that where only paid recently ?


----------



## snakehandler (Dec 12, 2010)

Be careful last time I mentioned that I didnt get thanks for something on this site I got flamed...some people dont understand that courtesy is a good thing. 

Its sad to see it go, however without support things will fail, it is not one person to blame, it is a combination of events that would lead to this. Alex loved the magazine, he worked hard at it, but when the reptile community stop supporting something for whatever reason, due to the fact we are a "small" community, there will be flow on effects.


----------



## mark83 (Dec 12, 2010)

I subscribed and never received one issue. Very disapointing.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 12, 2010)

I just renewed my subscription aswell. It's very sad to see it go. Let all hope the Sam doesn't happen to scails and tails!


----------



## Colin (Dec 12, 2010)

sad to see it go.. I never subscribed to RA (or Scales and Tails) but have bought every magazine of both publications since issue one.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah sad to see them go but also just as said in the way they delt with it


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> Its sad to see it go, however without support things will fail, it is not one person to blame, it is a combination of events that would lead to this. Alex loved the magazine, he worked hard at it, but when the reptile community stop supporting something for whatever reason, due to the fact we are a "small" community, there will be flow on effects.



It's hard to support magazine that's never on time, 3 issues per year instead of 6 and as some people say - subscription been paid but no mags delivered. I think the community had very valid reason not to support it. I liked Alex a lot and we always got on well but there is a better way to fold up business then disappear into oblivion.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 12, 2010)

Will i get a refund im only 13 and money dosent grow on trees i paid for $60 worth of magazines and only recived $30 worth i want a refund or something


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> Will i get a refund im only 13 and money dosent grow on trees i paid for $60 worth of magazines and only recived $30 worth i want a refund or something



Mate there is no point asking for a refund here, no one here can help you. Best to put it down to experience - unfortunately.


----------



## scorps (Dec 12, 2010)

If the company has gone into receivership, then there will obviously be huge bills Alex can not afford, I highly doubt anyone will receive $60 back,

I hope that the reason the magazine has gone down the shoot is to do with Alex going bankrupt instead of a pack up and run,

People need to understand that hundreds of company's went down with the gfc (whether or not it officially hit aus) it defiantly had an impact here.

I would just cut my loss with $60,

Scorps


----------



## troycoop (Dec 12, 2010)

they rang me a few months ago asking to resubscribe and never got a new issue again


----------



## krefft (Dec 12, 2010)

A few months ago I though Alex may be struggling, so offered to buy the magazine. 
I did get a response saying he's not interested in selling. I know of at least one other person who has also tried to buy it . Very strange.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 12, 2010)

its a shame that a great magazine is going away


----------



## D3pro (Dec 12, 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 12, 2010)

Such a shame that this happened
O well at least there is S&T.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 12, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> Be careful last time I mentioned that I didnt get thanks for something on this site I got flamed...some people dont understand that courtesy is a good thing.
> 
> Its sad to see it go, however without support things will fail, it is not one person to blame, it is a combination of events that would lead to this. Alex loved the magazine, he worked hard at it, but when the reptile community stop supporting something for whatever reason, due to the fact we are a "small" community, there will be flow on effects.


 
Yes and no. You can't expect people to simply support something reptile orientated to keep it afloat - the business needs to be structured so they are providing a quality product that is in demand, and market it on that, rather than on charity. There has been many, many people try and cash in on the industry only to have it fail, whether it be setting up reptile product stores (both online and offline), display businesses (how many people have tried to copycat what we do?), breeding rodents etc - the same goes with magazines. They were dominant in the market originally as they simply had no challengers, and within two years of Scales and Tails being on the market, they have folded. I know the whole Scales and Tails team personally and what they do isn't groundbeaking - it's simply a lot of organisation, effort and hard work. 

It's definitely a shame that they have folded, and sadly I think it is also a sign that the herp hobby is plateauing right now, but I also think it could have been avoided with some business sense.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I think it is also a sign that the herp hobby is plateauing right now, but I also think it could have been avoided with some business sense.



You are being optimistic Jonno, the hobby is on a downward spiral and going fast. But it's another topic, I don't want to spoil this one.


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2010)

so is there anyway to buy back issues?


----------



## kupper (Dec 12, 2010)

I think they moneys collected would head for someones pocket rather than sending out merchandise hornet


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2010)

so what would happen to all of the left over mags, destroyed?


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 12, 2010)

What makes you say it's on a downward spiral? 



Waterrat said:


> You are being optimistic Jonno, the hobby is on a downward spiral and going fast. But it's another topic, I don't want to spoil this one.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2010)

anouc said:


> What makes you say it's on a downward spiral?



Off the topic here Anouc. Start a new thread and I tell you what I think but not now.

Now is my relaxation time. LOL


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL, OK fair enough, I wouldn't want to spoil your "me time".


----------



## redline (Dec 12, 2010)

sad to see it go guys. Is there anywayz to buy back issues?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 12, 2010)

It's very sad to see it go, I knew Alex had problems with the printers but I never expected this to happen, I always thought there was enough of a market in aus for two magazines but I guess I was wrong.
Anyone who knows Alex knows that he would never intentionally let anyone down.
Dont hold your breath to get your money back for outstanding subscriptions as when a company goes into voluntary administration or similar, any money left is tied up for a long time.
Alex, I hope everything works out mate and best of luck for the future.


----------



## dottyback (Dec 13, 2010)

What about major sponsors who would have paid money for advertising in upcoming magazines/s?

Has the VHS lost money for advertising the upcoming reptile expo in Melbourne early next year?


----------



## caleb96 (Dec 13, 2010)

i got a subsciption for this year and i recieved only two magazine they are pethitic they sent my first one and its serpost to be like evry 3 months or something when they come and we had to call up for them to send me second anyway the mags are great so diserpointing there not still going


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 13, 2010)

So what was the last issue printed?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 14, 2010)

pike1 said:


> So what was the last issue printed?


 
I believe it was Vol6 issue3


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 14, 2010)

Geck82 said:


> I believe it was Vol6 issue3


 
Anyone know where I can get hold of that edition?


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 14, 2010)

How long since they have been no more - my daughter paid for a subscription about a week ago - it all went through ok.
By the sounds of it she has been ripped off big time....because if they have ceased to be , then it should NOT have gone through...
She now has to come up with another xmas present


----------



## kupper (Dec 14, 2010)

mrs_davo said:


> How long since they have been no more - my daughter paid for a subscription about a week ago - it all went through ok.
> By the sounds of it she has been ripped off big time....because if they have ceased to be , then it should NOT have gone through...
> She now has to come up with another xmas present




same thing here paula , paid for it ages ago via money order and it was only processed about a week ago


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrs_davo said:


> How long since they have been no more - my daughter paid for a subscription about a week ago - it all went through ok.
> By the sounds of it she has been ripped off big time....because if they have ceased to be , then it should NOT have gone through...
> She now has to come up with another xmas present


 
How did she pay? Credit Card?

If so, lodge a card dispute with your bank. It will be refunded.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 14, 2010)

The funny part is, no one knows what's happening. Is the company still operating? Is it in liquidation? Is Alex playing funny games?
Last Saturday, I received (and other authors) my two unpublished articles that were with RA for some time with the advice from the Editor to publish them elsewhere because there is not going to be another issue of RA released. The Editor no longer works for RA and NO ONE heard from Alex for several months, despite numerous email and telephone messages sent to him.
Strange, strange, strange.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree Michael, I have tried sending Alex several emails and have left several voice mail messages over the last couple of months with no reply. In the past if I had left a message for him, he would respond within a couple of days. He doesn't owe me money or product so i find it very odd not to hear from him.


----------



## reptilife (Dec 14, 2010)

Like most here, I am extremely disappointed RA has ceased operations.

When I joined the VHS many months ago, as part of my membership fees I was given the choice of subscriptions, either S&T or RA. As I was unfamiliar with both publications ( no newsagents out my way get either of them in stock ) I opted for RA, simply because it was very obvious to me it was for the 'Australian' herpetologist community. 
Like others here, I received one (1) issue and have been waiting VERY patiently for the next..... at least I know not to get my hopes up when I go into town and collect my mail!

So, there were MANY VHS members who would have made RA their subscription choice. No doubt all those funds are *gone* so transferring subs to S&T wouldn't be an option....

Really poor the way this has been handled.
I have personally wound-up a business verging on bankruptcy.... there are ways to do it "right" that can maintain ones reputation and integrity.


----------



## bensen (Dec 15, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> the advice from the Editor to publish them elsewhere because there is not going to be another issue of RA released. The Editor no longer works for RA


 
maybe a disgruntled former employee making the statements, but, in any case if he don't work there any more, should he be handling articles submitted? i think not


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 15, 2010)

No Bensen, nothing like that. How would you be if you couldn't get in touch with your employer for months, all your efforts to communicate ignored, etc, etc.. John left the job (it wasn't actually an employee, he was on contract I believe) gracefully and it was very decent of him to return unpublished material to the authors. Had it been left up to Alex, we would have got nothing. By the way, John didn't make any statements and unfortunately, neither did Alex the Publisher.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 15, 2010)

mark83 said:


> I subscribed and never received one issue. Very disapointing.


 
Same here about 10 months ago. I also ordered back issues that came promptly, but never got a single new issue. Must have been dire problems if they were taking our money and not giving us our copies. No wonder it failed. I just kissed my $60 good buy and continued to buy them from the newsagent. What other choice did I have. And yes the money was taken off my credit card for the subscription plus back issues.
As long as scales and tails keeps going I'm happy. They seem much more professional to deal with.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Same here about 10 months ago. I also ordered back issues that came promptly, but never got a single new issue. Must have been dire problems if they were taking our money and not giving us our copies. No wonder it failed. I just kissed my $60 good buy and continued to buy them from the newsagent. What other choice did I have. And yes the money was taken off my credit card for the subscription plus back issues.
> As long as scales and tails keeps going I'm happy. They seem much more professional to deal with.



All purchases made on credit are covered by your bank.


----------



## woosang (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh no!!! I love that magazine ::sad::


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> All purchases made on credit are covered by your bank.


 
What do you mean by that? If you make a purchase through your credit card, it's your decision and if it's a wrong one, the bank has no obligation. If you don't receive the goods you paid for, it's a dispute between you and the seller, nothing to do with the bank unless you stop the payment. 10 months is a bit too late to stop the payment.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> What do you mean by that? If you make a purchase through your credit card, it's your decision and if it's a wrong one, the bank has no obligation. If you don't receive the goods you paid for, it's a dispute between you and the seller, nothing to do with the bank unless you stop the payment. 10 months is a bit too late to stop the payment.


Purchases made on a credit card are protected by your bank. This means if you make a purchase on CREDIT that you dont receive, or receive and it is faulty, or does not do what it was intended to do can be disputed.

Meaning, the bank will conduct an investigation into the transaction. The end result is you will be refunded. So no.... it goes further than a simple dispute between you and the seller Michael.

Also Michael, once you authorise a payment on a credit card you have no power to STOP the payment. The only person who can stop the payment is the seller, not even the bank can STOP a payment being processed once an authorisation is given.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Purchases made on a credit card are protected by your bank. This means if you make a purchase on CREDIT that you dont receive, or receive and it is faulty, or does not do what it was intended to do can be disputed.
> 
> Meaning, the bank will conduct an investigation into the transaction. The end result is you will be refunded. So no.... it goes further than a simple dispute between you and the seller Michael.
> 
> Also Michael, once you authorise a payment on a credit card you have no power to STOP the payment. The only person who can stop the payment is the seller, not even the bank can STOP a payment being processed once an authorisation is given.



It isn't free to open up a dispute though.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 15, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> All purchases made on credit are covered by your bank.


 
I can't be bothered chasing $60. I've lost more on a couple of thermostats I ordered from the UK. What comes around goes around... I lost $60, and they lost their buisness. No doubt through poor business skills and bad management (ie not sending out mag's to subscribers).


----------



## richardsc (Dec 21, 2010)

last xmas i got a 2 year subscription from my partner,still havnt recieved 1 issue,lol,i just buy it from the newsagents,i liked the mag,its sad to see it go,but they were rarely on time,so obviously there were issues there,also it was mostly the same old folk writing articles,its a pity more keepers didnt submit articles

also,isnt reptiles australia produced the same way as birdkeeper,that magazine is still being produced,so arent they the same company


----------



## richardsc (Dec 21, 2010)

for those chasing back copies,there often seen on ebay


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 21, 2010)

richardsc said:


> also it was mostly the same old folk writing articles,its a pity more keepers didnt submit articles



Yes, that's true. Why don't you and other keepers submit articles then? S&T is you magazine now, so support it, start writing.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 21, 2010)

thats the plan,hopefully others do to,be a shame to lose other magazines


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Dec 21, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Yes, that's true. Why don't you and other keepers submit articles then? S&T is you magazine now, so support it, start writing.


 
Scales & Tails is always happy to receive new material. For those who have articles to submit, please email them to me at: [email protected], or if you have an idea that you would like to discuss, please phone me on (07) 3389 8275.

Also for the writers who have been affected by the (apparent) demise of Reptiles Australia, and who have unpublished articles, please feel free to give me a call to discuss how we can help and thank you to those writers who have already contacted us. 

cheers
Joy


----------



## geckodan (Dec 21, 2010)

richardsc said:


> also,isnt reptiles australia produced the same way as birdkeeper,that magazine is still being produced,so arent they the same company


 
Most Definately not. Australian Birdkeeper is in no way associated with Reptiles Australia Magazine. The first they new of RA's demise was when I told them last week. The reason they look similar is that Sheryll Steele Boyce gave some very good advice to Alex Lannan in the early days and he virtually plagiarised her format ever since (as do a couple of O/S magazines)


----------



## geckodan (Dec 21, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Yes, that's true. Why don't you and other keepers submit articles then? S&T is you magazine now, so support it, start writing.


 I stopped submitting articles to RA when he stopped paying for them. The only reason we got paid as subeditors is because the Editor would hold the next magazine "hostage" until we were paid.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 21, 2010)

The same thing here.
Did you know that the Reptiles Australia P/L was deregistered in March this year? Did I hear correctly that they accepted subscription payments as late as two week ago?

ASIC Free Company Name Search


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 21, 2010)

Reptiles Australia had a booth selling copies of the magazine at this years Wild Expo, and I had spoken to Alex about contributing to it. He said he'd be in touch but I never heard anything, and we weren't particularly keen to be involved with a magazine with a dubious reputation...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Micheal - they are registered as

Australian Wildlife Publishers 

as well this ones still registered by Asic 

ASIC Free Company Name Search


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 21, 2010)

How interesting. Have a look at this then.

ASIC Free Company Name Search


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 21, 2010)

Naughty naughty!

Seems like Alex is a little dishonest?


----------



## kupper (Dec 21, 2010)

trading while insolvency is an illegal practice and punishable by massive fines and jail time 

funny that LOL


----------



## Daryl_H (Dec 21, 2010)

kupper said:


> I wonder if Alex will be king enough to refund the subscription fees that where only paid recently ?



yes wonder the same thing as i just had one given one for my b day this month


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 21, 2010)

Kupper, Alex is not a *king* and probably not kind enough either. lol 
You can try to ring him or email (both contacts are on RA web site, which is still running) - good luck with it.

Reptiles Australia: Home
phone: 0431 406 646


----------



## kupper (Dec 21, 2010)

I have got to learn not to trust the Iphones auto dictionary :lol:


----------



## jgjulander (Dec 22, 2010)

This is disappointing to learn, as I had subscribed in September and never even saw an issue. I even had to pay the hefty overseas price. If that was illegal, I hope that this Alex fellow is prosecuted. 

What a contrast to the way that Scales and Tails is run. Joy and Co are fantastic and produce a quality magazine.

Justin J


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Justin - you're a man who obviously knows quality when he sees it ! The Kuligowskis (Joy, Troy & Denver) will still be tucked up in bed up there in sunny Qld - they don't have daylight saving in Qld and so are about 25 years behind the rest of Oz and I think it's still about 4am up there... but their reptile regulations are about the best in the country... go figure!

All the best for Xmas up there in Utah - are you experiencing the same sort of cold snap that they are in Europe atm?

Jamie.


----------



## Narchy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Reptiles Australia's demise.
Hope all is well with Alex, as he was a very approachable and friendly individual.
Wish him well with any future endeavours.

*However*, something does seem fishy here - At least he _tried_ to sell "Aquarium Keeper Australia" magazine.

Maybe just bit off more than he could chew...


----------



## jgjulander (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello Jamie,
Thanks and same to you. Utah is a bit warmer than usual at the moment, and looks to stay that way for the next week and a half. We may even get rain just after Christmas. But, it is also around 0˚C, so not that warm. It's all relative, right? I would rather be in Aus right now, though.
Cheers,
Justin


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 23, 2010)

You did hear corredtly Waterrat - my daughter paid for a subscription about 2-3 weeks ago ( was supposed to be a xmas pressie )
She paid via paypal and lodged a claim with them...




Waterrat said:


> The same thing here.
> Did you know that the Reptiles Australia P/L was deregistered in March this year? Did I hear correctly that they accepted subscription payments as late as two week ago?
> 
> ASIC Free Company Name Search


----------



## marcmarc (Dec 23, 2010)

It is a fair shame that the mag is apparently no more, I loved it, but I had no idea how badly people have been ripped off!! I was intending on subscribing, as well as buying back issues and the binders, but I guess sending money to these people is risky. I obtained vol 1 iss 1 recently and would love to complete the collection.
I don't understand why moneys were still being taken and not returned, it appears that this guy needs a good kick up the bot bot.


----------



## spearo (Dec 25, 2010)

This guy is totally dodgy, my girlfriend paid for a subscription yesterday. He should not be taking money from people if the magazine is no longer. i hope he gets wot he deserves, obviously ripped a lot of people off.


----------



## montay (Dec 26, 2010)

Michael, I had a similar experience with no communication whatsoever about submitted manuscripts. At least now, I know why, and won't take it personally.
Of course now, S&T will be swamped with submissions - this doesn't bode well for the industry in terms of a competitive market, because now, it's S&T or nothing (not that I am at all unhappy with S&T, Joy et al do a great job!)
Do you know why RA opted out of the market?
V



Waterrat said:


> Sadly, the magazine that started servicing the herp community many years ago and once enjoyed the monopoly on the reptile publications market is gone. It's a great loss to all of us but also a reminder how important it is now to support Scales & Tails, the only surviving reptile magazine. Perhaps the word "surviving" is not a best choice of words because S&T are actually thriving thanks to their professional management and enthusiasm.
> 
> On a personal note, I supported RA for many years with my articles and photographs and in the end I didn't even get "thanks and good by" from the publisher Alex Lannan and I wasn't the only one. For some reason he decided not to respond to any emails and phone calls for the last few months and sadly, there are still some unsettled issues between us. Not very honorable way to exit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 26, 2010)

montay said:


> Michael, I had a similar experience with no communication whatsoever about submitted manuscripts. At least now, I know why, and won't take it personally.
> Of course now, S&T will be swamped with submissions - this doesn't bode well for the industry in terms of a competitive market, because now, it's S&T or nothing (not that I am at all unhappy with S&T, Joy et al do a great job!)
> Do you know why RA opted out of the market?
> V


 
Will PM you shortly.


----------



## Simmo (Jan 6, 2011)

We paid for a new subscription through Paypal, so after reading this I've called Paypal to do dispute resolution. They will be contacting RA to see what's happening. If you want your money back and you paid through paypal this is your best option to recover your $60.00


----------



## Scaler (Jan 6, 2011)

How much is a S&T subscription?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2011)

im shocked to hear its gone under i enjoyed reading it , we were receiving it through our subscription with VHS.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 7, 2011)

Scaler said:


> How much is a S&T subscription?



$53.70 per year, and you WILL get 6 issues per year 

Contact Joy via PM, by telephone (07) 3389 8275 or -

[email protected] 

Michelle


----------



## tricky6 (Feb 24, 2011)

*subscriptions.*

My daughter renewed my subscription as a christmas present, now it seems she has lost her money. Would have been nice if it could have been returned.
If anyone has any info as to what it would take to get the mag up & going again I would like to talk to them. I own a printing business & would be happy to help out if I could.


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sadly you hear way too many of these stories, respect is a thing of the past.
I am looking into purchasing a subscription now for S&T.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 24, 2011)

atothej09 said:


> Sadly you hear way too many of these stories, respect is a thing of the past.
> I am looking into purchasing a subscription now for S&T.



I'd be more than happy to help you. Feel free to phone me on (07) 3389 8275 or email me at: [email protected]
cheers
Joy


----------



## spotlight (Feb 24, 2011)

its a real shame,it was a great mag and the other mags have big boots to fill!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree. It was a good magazine. It's just a shame that so many people got ripped off over the last 12 months. It was a very sad way for it to leave the scene and left a bad taste in a lot of people's mouths. 
cheers
Joy


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well i am proud to say i am now supporting Scales & Tails with my new subscription!

We won't be hearing another sad story about letting another good mag go downhill!


----------



## Laghairt (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you subscribe online or do you have to print of a form and send it in?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 26, 2011)

anouc said:


> Can you subscribe online or do you have to print of a form and send it in?


 
At this stage you need to print off the subscription form and either email or fax it to me. Alternatively, you can give me a call on (07) 3389 8275 and organise it over the phone. Back orders are also available.



Jay84 said:


> Well i am proud to say i am now supporting Scales & Tails with my new subscription!
> 
> We won't be hearing another sad story about letting another good mag go downhill!


 
We're delighted to have you as one of our subscribers.

cheers
Joy


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 11, 2011)

hornet said:


> That is a shame, it was a great mag. Does anyone know where i can get hold of back issues? Would newsagents still have copies that weren't sold?



I have a heap of unread doubles if you send me a TXT on 0458181008 with which ones your looking for. you can have them for $2 ea plus postage.



kupper said:


> I wonder if Alex will be king enough to refund the subscription fees that where only paid recently ?



Don't hold your breath, They did me too and I subscribed at the start of Sept 2010. just after the last issue. I hope they read this and do the right thing by their loyal customers. I subscribed to them for 4 years!


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have vol 3 issues1, 2, 3, 5 left.

To everyone who got ripped off, i placed a complaint with Victorian Consumer affairs. PLEASE PLEASE do the same. Give them a call (I don't have their number with me) they send you a form to fill out. 
again, PLEASE do so

all issues sold pending payment.

THE PHONE NUMBER FOR VICTORIAN CONSUMER AFFAIRS IS 1300558181. IF YOU HAVE LOST MONEY PLEASE FILE A COMPLAINT WITH THEM


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was contacted the other day by Vic consumer affairs. they are looking into the matter. I told them I wasn't the only one. More info from others would be greatly appreciated so please if you have been ripped off contact Vic Consumer affairs with your case. They will send you forms and look into this matter for us


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> What do you mean by that? If you make a purchase through your credit card, it's your decision and if it's a wrong one, the bank has no obligation. If you don't receive the goods you paid for, it's a dispute between you and the seller, nothing to do with the bank unless you stop the payment. 10 months is a bit too late to stop the payment.


 

I come from a banking background you can put a dispute in with your bank but there may not be a guarantee of getting the money back but there would be odds in your favour if goods not recieved.
N.B please be aware that Visa and Mastercard have a statuate of limitations of up to 90 days for a dispute to be placed anything further will not be covered.



kupper said:


> trading while insolvency is an illegal practice and punishable by massive fines and jail time
> 
> funny that LOL


 would that be a breach of the trade practices act? e.g. taking money full knowing that a business is unoffically insolvent?


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 3, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> I come from a banking background you can put a dispute in with your bank but there may not be a guarantee of getting the money back but there would be odds in your favour if goods not recieved.
> N.B please be aware that Visa and Mastercard have a statuate of limitations of up to 90 days for a dispute to be placed anything further will not be covered.
> 
> 
> would that be a breach of the trade practices act? e.g. taking money full knowing that a business is unoffically insolvent?



that depends on your bank, mine is 30 days. That and by the time I started asking questions it was over 2 months. Remember the mag was bi monthly and i resubscribed just after the last magazine in August.
Please, EVERYONE. contact Vic Consumer affairs. What was done is WRONG


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 3, 2011)

My daughter paid for a subscription last December via Pay Pal. I told her what had happened with the Mag and she lodged a dispute with pay pal and got her money back within a month or so.....
At least one happy ending - sort of..... she then had to find another christmas present for her father.....


----------



## sookie (Apr 3, 2011)

Bummer.im new to reptiles and already receive my bible (s&t) every month ans thought that there must be another mag.it's gone before i even knew.how sad.i myself an currently dissolving my own business and it is a painful and emotionally wearing,so cut people some slack.but bad manners cannot be forgiven.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah i got refunded to


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't even know you could pay thru paypal


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like I'm a little slow on the uptake here. After not seeing it for so many months in the newsagent I thought I'd run a quick internet search to see where it went. Having been a subscriber for a number years it finally lapsed (luckily before the recent unpleasantness). Oddly enough my S&T subscription lapsed at the same time but they understood the concept of customer retention.

I subscribed to Reptiles Australia through 3 distinct periods, the first was when Alex was running it with Simon having a close involvement in the content, the second when Simon was running the show, and the third after Simon had left. My observations over that time is that it was only even remotely run well when Simon was running the show and the criticism I read from certain people on his departure was unwarranted. In hindsight now, his departure marked the end for the magazine, a concern I felt at the time (hence, no re-subscription).

Scales and Tails deserve your support, not because they are the last commercially available Aussie Herp mag, but because it is a well run business with an excellent approach to customer service.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it is the family run attitude.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 11, 2011)

To Chimera and Fugawi..... thanks guys. We try our best.
cheers
Joy


----------

